# Canfield EPO



## foot stool (Mar 26, 2009)

I have been scoping a 2017 canfield epo frame on Pink Bike. I recently bought a Marin Team Marin 2 HT and the frame broke. Marin is going to warranty it but not real clear on how long it may take to get one. It could be a while. So I am considering a used frame because I otherwise have a box of new parts sitting around. I am trying to stay under $1,000 which is a bit difficult, and trying to find that mix between xc and enduro with a favor to the xc side. I am riding flowing singletrack in Ohio but sick of the race geo that most HT's have or the 100mm fork they are optimized for. Curious if anyone has experience on this frame. I have scouredsome info on the geo and two things are bothering me a bit. The cockpit seems a little tight and with a 120 mm fork the head tube angle steeps up to 67.9,. But numbers aren't everything. Anyone riding one?

C


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Not riding one but have you considered a new Yelli Screamy frame?

5 year + old carbon HT frame I would just be leary purchasing used personally especially with a 1K$ budget. Other good options out there.


----------



## foot stool (Mar 26, 2009)

HEMIjer said:


> Not riding one but have you considered a new Yelli Screamy frame?
> 
> 5 year + old carbon HT frame I would just be leary purchasing used personally especially with a 1K$ budget. Other good options out there.


Good points. I don't know. I will take a look at the Yelli Screamy.


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

I ride one, set up as a single-speed. I mostly ride ultra-endurance and bikepacking races with it, either with a 120mm suspension fork or Niner rigid fork. 
The frame is ~3.5lbs, so it's considerably more robust than the <2.5lb carbon XC frames...I wouldn't be concerned about the age of the frame, IMO, it's a tank.
The head-tube angle with a 120mm fork isn't too bad, but the BB height might be an issue if you venture into rocky, chunky stuff (it's fine for the terrain between Pisgah, Tenn and N. Georgia). The issue I've had is the steepened seat-tube angle with the shorter fork, so I've shelved my dropper post for a rigid post with set-back to get my pedaling biomechanics where they need to be.
Other than wishing it had sliding dropouts, it's been a good intermediate between race and all-mountain hardtail geometries.


----------



## foot stool (Mar 26, 2009)

VegasSingleSpeed said:


> I ride one, set up as a single-speed. I mostly ride ultra-endurance and bikepacking races with it, either with a 120mm suspension fork or Niner rigid fork.
> The frame is ~3.5lbs, so it's considerably more robust than the <2.5lb carbon XC frames...I wouldn't be concerned about the age of the frame, IMO, it's a tank.
> The head-tube angle with a 120mm fork isn't too bad, but the BB height might be an issue if you venture into rocky, chunky stuff (it's fine for the terrain between Pisgah, Tenn and N. Georgia). The issue I've had is the steepened seat-tube angle with the shorter fork, so I've shelved my dropper post for a rigid post with set-back to get my pedaling biomechanics where they need to be.
> Other than wishing it had sliding dropouts, it's been a good intermediate between race and all-mountain hardtail geometries.


Interesting. The bb height was a concern. I have a 120mm step cast fork to put on it but our terrain isn't even as rough as pisgah, although I get down that way every once in a while. I like the idea of the rigid set back seat post. Even for the Team Marin if ever get it back. Really appreciate the comments..


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

The slightly steepened seat-tube angle might not even be an issue compared to newer, steep geometries...but for days in the saddle, it wasn't working for me.


----------



## foot stool (Mar 26, 2009)

VegasSingleSpeed said:


> The slightly steepened seat-tube angle might not even be an issue compared to newer, steep geometries...but for days in the saddle, it wasn't working for me.


we sound in the same boat. I have avoided the newer geometry for quite some time. I like some aspects but the steep seat tube is what concerns me the most. when you are coming off of 72* jumping to 74* just changes everything, and 75 or 76... a bit much for my riding.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

foot stool said:


> we sound in the same boat. I have avoided the newer geometry for quite some time. I like some aspects but the steep seat tube is what concerns me the most. when you are coming off of 72* jumping to 74* just changes everything, and 75 or 76... a bit much for my riding.


72* is going to be fairly hard to find these days, especially if you want a shorter rear end. I'm not defending modern geo in any-way-shape-or-form, I think it's terrible for a lot of riders, but what I think they figured out is that if you want a shorter rear end to perform well on climbs and to accommodate a wide tire, you gotta move the saddle forward to get more weight up front. Otherwise seated climbing is what I would consider terrible. 

If you are taller, a 72* STA hangs you off the back of the bike pretty far, and then you have to run what the industry apparently considers *too long* of chainstays to get it to pedal well up hills. There is always a compromise, and it seems like the big builders aren't committed to really understanding how to build a bike for different height riders. They start with a medium sized frame, tweak reach and stack be disproportionate ratios, and spoon feed the masses.


----------



## foot stool (Mar 26, 2009)

I understand 72* is a thing of the past. It is difficult to find that sweet spot hardtail for my southeast Ohio riding. I was getting used to the Team Marin 2 with 74 STA and 67 HTA, 430 chainstay. That was starting to feel pretty good and I didn't feel like the front end was going to get stuck in a hole and launch me. And it was sub 29 pounds out of the box. But the frame didn't hold. Now I have my old Superfly back up and running and while it can fly it can also get sketchy really fast with the front end being closer to 70*. Still gets me on the trails though and that's all that really matters. I'll keep searching and thinkng and maybe a warranty Marin frame will show up.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

foot stool said:


> I understand 72* is a thing of the past. It is difficult to find that sweet spot hardtail for my southeast Ohio riding. I was getting used to the Team Marin 2 with 74 STA and 67 HTA, 430 chainstay. That was starting to feel pretty good and I didn't feel like the front end was going to get stuck in a hole and launch me. And it was sub 29 pounds out of the box. But the frame didn't hold. Now I have my old Superfly back up and running and while it can fly it can also get sketchy really fast with the front end being closer to 70*. Still gets me on the trails though and that's all that really matters. I'll keep searching and thinkng and maybe a warranty Marin frame will show up.


That Marin is pretty much ideal geo for a lot of different applications. Remember there is a lot of variables that can lead to a bad weld, so don't expect to keep breaking frames. Get that Marin warrantied and get back out there!


----------



## foot stool (Mar 26, 2009)

jonshonda said:


> That Marin is pretty much ideal geo for a lot of different applications. Remember there is a lot of variables that can lead to a bad weld, so don't expect to keep breaking frames. Get that Marin warrantied and get back out there!


I don't disagree. That is why I bought it. I thought it was a good step into more modern GEO without going over board. The problem is I probably will not have it until next year!. Maybe not, maybe I will be surprised but I am not super hopeful. We will see. Trying to be patient.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

foot stool said:


> I don't disagree. That is why I bought it. I thought it was a good step into more modern GEO without going over board. The problem is I probably will not have it until next year!. Maybe not, maybe I will be surprised but I am not super hopeful. We will see. Trying to be patient.


You could also look at a Karate Monkey or other fairly readily available steel frame as well.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

OP I feel you on not enjoy steep STAs..especially on a hardtail where the bike rotates forward when you sit on it and sag the fork. 9point8 makes a nice dropper with a 1" setback head option that can help slacken the STA on a bike.


----------



## foot stool (Mar 26, 2009)

vikb said:


> OP I feel you on not enjoy steep STAs..especially on a hardtail where the bike rotates forward when you sit on it and sag the fork. 9point8 makes a nice dropper with a 1" setback head option that can help slacken the STA on a bike.


I'll look at it. Thanks.


----------

